# One day classic insurance..



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,
Can anybody recommend a good company to get my classic car insured for one day with out getting totally ripped off.. 

Thanks


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

I think one day insurance is a rip off in general. Maybe better insuring and cancelling?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Best option may be to just swap the insurance from normal car to the classic then back again afterwards.

My classic insurance is less than £100 a year but I don't think a rebate following cancellation is an option.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks.. 
I tried the insuring and cancelling within 14 days and they charged me £75 for that.. And I know that once the 14days pass there is no rebate.
Basically I need to get an mot to help get the thing sold, trailers locally are £60 upwards and don't know anyone that can lend me one. So trying to find the cheapest way to get the car to an mot station and back..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

See if your local MoT place will deliver and collect?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

could try asking at the mot center , some will collect on their trade plates even if you bung em a drink if might work out cheaper


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I did ask a couple of places but they wouldn't so gave up phoning around to be honest but it's def worth giving some more a try.. Cheers


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

unless anyone you know or on here has trade insurance you could get them to do you a favour for beer tokens?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Short term classic insurance is always a problem as the policies are so cheap.

try adding onto your main car would be my suggestion other than that depending how far your going a car recovery company might work for you?


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm currently trying to find a mate with a trade policy, failing that ill try the car recovery route..


----------

